# Super X3 Reviews



## bjmeinders

Am thinking about purchasing a Benelli or SX3. Anyone have any problems with the SX3 getting dirty, or dealing with jamming in the cold? I am leaning towards the SX3 mostly because of price, and the way it feels and functions.


----------



## Meyer8043

Really like the feel of the sx3 also but have had a lot of problems with it jamming mainly the action not closing fully after the first shot. I lube the rails and have cleaned it several times and still deal with the problems.


----------



## DuckDefiner

My buddy swears by his sx3 he shot an sx2 for the longest time and it jammed when it was really cold. But as for his sx3 so far he hasn't had any problems I'm thinking bout getting the flanigun for trick shooting and trap ( I shoot a lot of trap) but just my 2 cents I would go for a beretta extrema 2 just a hair more if not even in price with a new sx3. You won't be dissapointed. Good luck with your decision :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7

Been shooting my SX3 now for 3 years, love the gun! I personally have never had any problems with it jamming other than when shooting super ****ty 1 1/16 oz Expert loads...not even sure why they make a load that horrible. It did lock up on me one time after it took a dip into the pond and it was -20 outside. I hunt with two other people that shoot the same gun and love it, I did hunt with a guy this spring that said he has had more problems with his than any other gun hes owned but that was the first time I've heard of it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have had my X3 for 3 or 4 years. The only time I have had trouble was when new. It wouldn't cycle light loads. Winchester/Browning advised me to clean the action spring and tube and that cured the problem. Cleaning that tube is a pain.

I have a few problems with light cheap trap type loads after shooting alot. Seems they burn dirty. Never had an issue with any type of hunting load or the cold and snow. Mine also shoots slugs very well with the rifled slug barrel. I did have a hard time getting the gun to fit me, but after lots of experimenting with the shims I really like it now.


----------



## FullClip

I had one for 3 years. I had nothing but problems with it. Bought a SBE II and havent looked back. I also have a SX2 thats given me 0 problems so?????


----------



## mshutt

I bought my SX3 this spring right before spring snows. The only problem I had with it then was I couldnt hit a damn bird!  I used to shoot a Benelli Nova, I will never get rid of it. After the first days hunt I finally realized to slow down, aim, shoot, aim, shoot, and then shoot the last 3 shots...just because it seemed like the right thing to do lol. Once you get used to it, you will love it. I guarantee it! It took me 3 years to buy it, and now that I finally have it, the only gun i will switch to is the SX4 whenever it comes out :beer:


----------



## bjmeinders

I have personally shot a SX3 and SBEII and just don't see the difference in cost between the two (~$500-600). From what I read and understand, the SBEII is going to take a lot of abuse, and still function in most conditions flawlessly. I have a friend that has used water to solve his slow receiver retract in his SBEI, and that says something. I'm only skeptical about the SX3 because I have read, and seen some minor issues dealing with jamming and dirtiness, mostly cold conditions.

I would assume that if you take care of the weapon, and follow simple common suggestions (wiping all oil away when the temps drop, or using an oil that is made for low temps) it will function as it should.

Thanks for the input. Hopefully I can make up my mind, or ill be rockin out the 870 again.

:beer: 
bjmeinders


----------



## nryan

if your seriously considering a sx3 i would recommend just jumping up the extra for the browning maxus, shoot the exact same as the sx3, but with the browning you get shell cut off, huge advantage when unloading your gun a lot, see what one fits you better, benellis have a smaller forend around and the winchester and browning are a little wider and fatter, but having shot my dads sx3 and my maxus, they dont shoot any different at all but he sure wishes he waited to get a browing to get the shell cut off


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I live in Illinois, if you are anywhere close you can come shoot my X3


----------



## Buck25

i cant get mine to cycle low base (target loads) its a 3.5. anyone have any suggestions? with normal loads it always works good warm or cold but in the cold dont use any oil.


----------



## FullClip

Buck25 said:


> i cant get mine to cycle low base (target loads) its a 3.5. anyone have any suggestions? with normal loads it always works good warm or cold but in the cold dont use any oil.


 Sounds just like the one I used to have. If its like mine it will get progressivly worse and wont cycle 3" or 3.5" loads. I had mine to 2 differnet gunsmiths on 4 occasions, and had it sent to winchester. If you figure it out let me know. I now own a SBE II.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

Unload gun, break down as if cleaning. Remove action/bolt, then remove butt stock. Carefully remove roll pin holding butt stock retaining bolt from action tube. Remove spring ***. and clean tube and spring. Becareful there will be tension on spring. Reassemble.

As per Winchester's instructions I use Break Free CLP and Bore Scrubber for cleaning and lube. Never had an issue since cleaning spring and tube. Never had a cold weather issue.


----------



## surfscoter

I own a SX3 and would not buy that gun ever again.

I own several benelli's and will continue to buy benelli.

I hunt the coast in salt water and hunt hard for 3 1/2 months. I have sent it to winchester 3 times. The "tube" in the stock that the bolt goes into will fill with rust, mud, debris; and will freeze and bend.

Never had this problem with benelli or berretta

:beer:


----------



## labman63

I have had a SX3 for 3 yrs. I hunt almost every day of the season. I shoot about a case and a half a yr thru it. Never had a jam or any other problem. I might have cleaned it 3 times in 3 yrs.


----------



## OBSESSED

I have a Benelli SBE II and an SX3. They are both great waterfowl guns. My only complaint is that the Winchester doesnt cucle light drams for crap, but game loads have heavy dram so when hunting it cycles really nice.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I found with my X3, if I use the cheaper 4 pak Win. that after 75-100 rounds my gun will start acting up. I switched to Estate light loads(trap) and no problems. Seems there is a long break in period too. I had alot of trouble during the first 300 rounds until I cleaned the action spring and tube. Haven't had any issues since.


----------



## surfscoter

labman63 said:


> I have had a SX3 for 3 yrs. I hunt almost every day of the season. I shoot about a case and a half a yr thru it. Never had a jam or any other problem. I might have cleaned it 3 times in 3 yrs.


375 rounds all season? that must suck


----------



## J Train

I have been shooting a Super X 2 for the past 7 seasons and love it. A buddy purchased the Super X 3 and I decided to purchase one for a back-up. I have used it during the early season goose hunt and have had no problems with the gun cycling. I religiously break down and clean my sem-autos after each hunt which I feel greatly decreases any possibility of a malfunction. I'm not saying they are the best semi-auto on the market but I feel Winchester has constructed a very reliable shotgun. The only issue I have is the light colored barrell and receiver on my model. Good luck to you on whatever gun you decide to purchase and be safe!


----------



## Buck25

I finally took my gun in because i couldnt figure out why my gun wouldnt cycle low base loads. Turns out my gun was broken it was the piston thing that you slide onto your magazine before you put the barrel on. There is a spring inside that piston and it was broken. The gun still worked with larger loads but i got a new one of those and now the gun works flawlessly ive shot just under a case with it now with low base and bigger shells and havent had a malfuntion.
The gun smith told me he has already seen that problem before said it was the first thing he looked at when he got my gun.


----------



## labman63

surfscoter said:


> labman63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a SX3 for 3 yrs. I hunt almost every day of the season. I shoot about a case and a half a yr thru it. Never had a jam or any other problem. I might have cleaned it 3 times in 3 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 375 rounds all season? that must suck
Click to expand...

That averages to 5.4 shots per [email protected] 60 day season(if you hunt everyday) and here in the NC there are many days you don't shoot at all. Hitting what you shoot at cuts down on ammo too.


----------



## PnR_Productions

My buddy just bought an SX3 in the last month and we took it out for some trap and it seemed to shoot well but it did jam once... might be the light trap loads but idk my M2 shot them flawlessly...


----------

